# Panda sneezes



## TimoS (Nov 16, 2006)

[yt]aSiE19MlyBo[/yt]


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 16, 2006)

LOL! Sounded like a Kiai.


----------



## TimoS (Nov 16, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> LOL! Sounded like a Kiai.



And a terrible kiai at that... The mother panda was thrown against the wall, and the sneeze wasn't even directed at her :ultracool


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 16, 2006)

The baby barely moved, however, perfect zen like state of meditation! The force is strong with that one!


----------

